# Sudan Civil War brewing as US trains SPLA?



## CougarKing (8 Jul 2009)

Remember that Ukrainian ship carrying 33 tanks that was hijacked by pirates last year and later freed?

Look up this old "The Threat of Modern Piracy" thread post
on the M.V. Faina hostage situation.

Seems the South Sudan government's SPLA forces may be building up their armoured arm from those tanks from the FAINA.







  

http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2009/07/satellite-uncovers-pirate-weapons-haul/#more-14494



> *Sat Marks the Spot, Uncovers Pirate Weapons Haul*
> By Nathan Hodge  July 7, 2009  |  1:38 pm  |  Categories: Rogue States, Spies, Secrecy and Surveillance, Terrorists, Guerillas, Pirates, Weapons and Ammo
> 
> A couple of magazine writers have used a commercial satellite to locate a mysterious pirate arms shipment bound for Sudan.
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (13 Jul 2009)

So is the US rebuilding the SPLA to become a more conventional force in the same way the US helped the Croatian military build itself from the ground up (with the help of a certain Croatian-Canadian named Gojko Susak of course) during the Bosnia/Balkans conflict of the early 1990s?








> from: http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2009/07/am...rmy/#more-14598
> Amid Arms Race, U.S. Trains Up South Sudan Army
> 
> * By Nathan Hodge Email Author
> ...


----------

